# Need class reunion outfit help



## iiweazle (Sep 4, 2008)

My hubbys 10 year class reunion is in about a month. All I know is that it is some kind of dinner, yeah that helps a lot. I have no idea what to wear, I don't want to show up in a cocktail dress and have everyone else in jeans or vice versa. My husband went to school with a bunch of preppy rich kids and I went with a bunch of farm kids, so I am a little out of my element. I bought 2 dresses that I have yet to wear just because, do you think either of them will work for this, or am I way off? Also what should my hubby wear. Thanks a lot


----------



## GlossyAbby (Sep 4, 2008)

I would wear the first one I love dresses that show off the nice curves




and it is elegant and hot...I went to my husband's last year and wore a black cocktail dress from cache and it went well....My husband wore nice dress slacks and shirt....all his friends said no ties so they didn't wear a tie its like they all got together and said tell your wife NO TIES.....His was dinner at the country club then dancing with a dj then we all went out to the ****son St ( the party street here with all the bars) til about 4 am... it was a blast...I hope you have a great time! I can't wait for mine in a few years...


----------



## michixboo (Sep 4, 2008)

Ohh I'm loving the first one.

Your husband will be dying to show you off in either

dress, but the first one is very eye catching.

If I were you, I would wear the dress (unless you

get further notice that it's a more casual event)

As for your husband, a black button down shirt

and nice black pants will do.

Good luck! and keep us posted. =)

; xo


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 4, 2008)

They both look very pretty. I applaud you on being brave enough to where white. I am terrified of it, I am such a klutz I would have gravy down the front before dinner was half way done



.

What year is it? And how short are the dresses? I would caution against anything that is much above the knee, even with a great dress and body you can look a little cheep with a dress too short, especially among people you donâ€™t know.

I think adding a jacket/shrug/wrap to the dress would be useful. This will allow you to look more conservative if every one is dressed like they are going to a funeral and in case itâ€™s cold. If you donâ€™t need it you can just take it off.

Does the school have a website? Some schools have pages dedicated to reunions and photos of previous events, if they do that would give you an idea of what direction to go in.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh thanks everyone for your input. I really love the first dress, I bought it just because and then thought hmm I could wear it to his reunion. I will probably be purchasing a jacket or shrug because I'm in Michigan and although it is 80 degrees today it could be 55 in a few weeks. Mgmsrk great idea about the school website, I will have to check it out.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 4, 2008)

They're both really pretty but I love the first one


----------



## Lucy (Sep 4, 2008)

am i the only one who likes the second dress? lol

i'd personally go for a pair of smart trousers and a glitzy dressy top. i'd feel a bit too dressed up in a dress, but that's just me- if you know it's going to be dressy then i'd go for the second dress!!!


----------



## Karren (Sep 4, 2008)

The first one!!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 4, 2008)

I like both dresses, but I agree, a wrap or a pashmina would really be a good idea. And, as some of the others said, as long as it's not too short.

I hope you have an awesome time! HS reunions are cool because you get to see what has happened to everyone else, but also, they get to see you too! EEK! I'm glad no one has been bothered to organise one for us!


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 8, 2008)

Either one is nice, but if you really want to have some fun, don't wear any underwear and when your at the reunion, casually mention to your husband that you are naked underneath the dress. You will be amazed at the smile across his face.


----------



## TxKimberly (Sep 15, 2008)

Tough call. The first is a bit more on the sexy side, and the second is a bit more on the elegant side. Sexy and Elegant both have their points so which do you feel and prefer to project?


----------

